# something wrong with my water



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

on the inside of my tank there is some sort of parasites. probably some kind of algea. it is circles, that are clear. how can i get rid of this?

i already used algeacide on it, it did not work. 
i scraped it all of but it was back in less than 4 hours.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

hmmm havent had any experience with this. wait for frank and some of those guys to reply. They are quite knowledgable


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

What color is it D.B.? I'm pretty sure it's not an algea. But, I guess as long as your fish aren't suffering, I wouldn't get too worried. I once had some brown crap all over the walls of my tank (literally all over) that would come back pretty quick after I wiped it off (more like scraped) but no where near only four hours. I later found out that it was one of my plants emmitting something or other and as soon as I took the plant out (and scraped the ish again) the brown crap never came back. Probably no help, but at least I tried.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

do you have any snails in your tank?
babydragon


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

a pic would be helpful :biggrin:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to equipment_


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

are you sure they are not just bubbles?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hey g.g., that rhom in your avatar looks just like my rhom, bump on its chin and all. like twins


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

baby_dragon said:


> do you have any snails in your tank?
> babydragon


 do i need snails? no i do not have snails, nor a pleco, my last pleco was eatin.

they are not air bubles cause they are connected to the inside on the tank. and i can watch closley and see them move slightly.


----------



## Senator (Apr 4, 2003)

I personally think it's just Piranha Graffiti, those punks.


----------

